# DIY 55 gallon stand with 20 long sump



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

This is my project that im starting for my 55 gallon saltwater tank and im making my own 20 gallon sump. the total cost of the stain,sand paper, 8 2x4, and plywood was just under 70 dollars. 


First i built the top and bottom rims. 










then i put on the 4 main support legs









then i attached a 2x4 to the top of the support legs and mounted 2 2x4 to either side of the main support for the top rim to sit on.









then i installed the top rim and added supports.









after that i sanded all of the sides with 220 grit sand paper and applied stain and sealant to the stand 










then once everything had dried i set it up for a weight stress test by filling the 20 long totally full and my 55 all the way up









after doing the stress test we started on the doors. we cut out ply wood and installed the trim









i cut out the center part of the front for where the doors will fit and sanded,stained and installed that and the side panels. i had also removed the center brace after the stress test because no weight had been applyed to it at all and it was just sitting loosely. 









once all that was installed i installed the doors which took longer to install than the original frame build because i had cut the doors a little to big. i also installed the back panel. 









the finished product with the doors closed










we put the 55 gallon back on the top and the 20 gallon in the bottom for a stress test with the frame on. here is it with the doors open and closed 



















ill be posted pictures of the diy sump here within the next couple of weeks as i wait on my reef dynamic protein skimmer to arrive.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*go team


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Nick1258 (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks good. Keep us posted on progress. love to see builds from start to finish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Indeed it does look nice. Any updates?


----------



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

not yet. i just got a new job actually working at a store for just fresh and saltwater fish so once i get my first check i'll get my protein skimmer. does anyone know anything about eshoppe skimmers?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

enjoi1212 said:


> not yet. i just got a new job actually working at a store for just fresh and saltwater fish so once i get my first check i'll get my protein skimmer. does anyone know anything about eshoppe skimmers?


Good Skimmer. But little pricey. How about:
Volusion Demo Store

But, are we talkin HOB or in sump?


----------



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

for in sump. the store i work at carries the eshopp in sump 100 for 129 and i get 15% off of it so i was thinking about getting it instead of the one i previously wanted. we use the eshopp on two of our tanks in the store and they always seem like their doing an amazing job. the link you sent me has some really good skimmers too. i may look into those as well. im SLOWLY getting everything around.


----------



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

i finally got the chance to start working on the sump portion of my tank. i only have gotten pictures of the first part of it and i'll be posting more photos in the next couple days of the water test and the final product. 

Measuring out the cut lines in the acrylic in my room before moving it out to my polebarn/workshop 









Lining up the first bottom piece and super gluing it in a few spots to keep it still and in place for silicone. 









making sure it was at a right angel 









siliconing the first piece in 









Both bottom pieces siliconed in and drying.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

testing to make sure the part piece fits








getting it lined up to first put a drop of superglue to hold it in place then silicone it in








finished product of the sump









now all i have to do is get my tank drilled for my overflow then i'll have pictures of that and put plumbing into it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f46/55-gallon-saltwater-tank-40377.html the rest of this thread is at that link.


----------

